# Metro + by Aquarium Solutions to treat bloat?



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Found a product called Metro + by Aquarium solution. Has anyone used this to treat bloat?


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

The bloat cure listed on this site has worked for me every time, sometimes it takes up to 3-4 times longer but it does end up working. I usually follow up w/ metro dosed pellets just to make sure. But if your fish have bloat, you must jump on it asap before any swelling starts to occur.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I think *iplaywithemotions* is asking if anyone has used this particular product 
*fancy diver*.
I haven't tried it before so I can not comment but metro is the ingredient you want for bloat.
If it contains metro it is worth a shot.
Clout has worked for me in the past but I know you aren't asking about that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It contains sodium chloride (!) and a slime coat enhancer. It has metronidazole as well, so better than nothing. But I would just buy straight metro if available...no I have not tried the Metro Plus.

There is a claim that it targets infected areas and includes slime coat replacer for faster recovery. IME with bloat there are no surface infections. I don't see the benefit of the "plus" ingredients.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. It seems to be working so far, but next time I will order some of the Seachem Metro (the pure stuff) off ebay.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you know where you can purchase Metro by Aquarium Solutions?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

witamygreatdanes said:


> Do you know where you can purchase Metro by Aquarium Solutions?


As stated in the thread, you're better off with pure metronidazole.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/metro-plus-medication-3oz


----------

